# Install New Audio 99 Altima GXE



## nbrock (Jun 20, 2004)

Just installed kenwood deck and I can't seem to be able to get it to light up. CD inserts and ejects, but I can get no sound. Consulted Haynes manual for wire diagram just no luck. Anyone ever been there? What do I need to do?


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Did you make sure all the wires are in correct places??


----------



## nbrock (Jun 20, 2004)

*99 altima GXE deck install*



ryan7o7 said:


> Did you make sure all the wires are in correct places??





nbrock said:


> thank you I have corrected the problem. Haynes wiring diagram does not match wires in harness(so to speak) after you match the speaker wires what reamains are 4 wires,(1)red/green and (1)red/yellow for illumination or interior lighting,(1)pink always hot to battery pass ingnition, and (1)blue(NOTE THIS THE 2ND OF 2 BLUE WIRES IN THE HARNESS) this wire goes ingnition.


 :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Well unless somthing is wrong with your deck they should work if you hooked them right. If you mess around a little and it still doesn't work, look at the harness and find out what each ones needs to power to, they make a diff harness, and run all hot wires to the batt.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

did you use a harness?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The illumination wire on most decks is just for the dimmer and not the deck lighting itself. I don't have mine hooked up to my JVC and it lights just fine, so I would take the deck back and complain. It sounds like it is defective.


----------

